# Holy Lord.



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 17, 2010)

[yt]LvTHHsXlYQM[/yt]
Oh my lord. What is that?


----------



## Rytes (Feb 17, 2010)

funny comedian


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 17, 2010)

... and I'm worried about how I look. Oh man. I wish I had these peoples courage. :<


----------



## Clutch (Feb 17, 2010)

Can't believe she did this... Must have alot of guts...


----------



## Rytes (Feb 17, 2010)

The amount of snark she's getting is immense, I admire her balls (figuratively)


----------



## Liam (Feb 17, 2010)

This is simply disturbing.


----------



## Morroke (Feb 19, 2010)

And we still have people who don't believe in cavemen!


----------

